# What is an "SO"?



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

I've seen several references here to SOs, but don't know what they are. Could someone illuminate me? Thanks in advance.

OOPS... just realized that it means "Special Offers," but can't seem to remove this thread. Betsey, if you see this, could you delete it? Thanks.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Only thing I have heard it sued for was "significant other" as in your wife, husband, boy friend, etc... but that is other forums... not sure if it has special meaning here?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I think in this case it refers to special offers.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ian Marks said:


> I've seen several references here to SOs, but don't know what they are. Could someone illuminate me? Thanks in advance.
> 
> OOPS... just realized that it means "Special Offers," but can't seem to remove this thread. Betsey, if you see this, could you delete it? Thanks.


It does indeed mean Special Offers. Ian, if you had the question, probably others did, too, so if you don't mind, we'll leave the question here!

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It does indeed mean Special Offers. Ian, if you had the question, probably others did, too, so if you don't mind, we'll leave the question here!
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I am glad you asked... cause I assumed Significant Others which I am used to from other forums.  Especially since the offers really are not that special most of the time! heh


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

The one thing I have positively not seen on my Kindle is a significant other. I'll keep looking for one, though!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ian Marks said:


> The one thing I have positively not seen on my Kindle is a significant other. I'll keep looking for one, though!


Thanks for putting a smile on my face!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Woohoo!! Buy a Kindle and get a significant other! I may have to buy a couple new Fires (gonna have to hide them from my wife though).


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> Woohoo!! Buy a Kindle and get a significant other! I may have to buy a couple new Fires (gonna have to hide them from my wife though).


Be sure to report how that works out for you! LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Woohoo!! Buy a Kindle and get a significant other!


My Kindle has ALWAYS been my Significant Other....

Betsy


----------

